
Docker Caveats – A Breakdown of “Hitler Uses Docker” - so0k
http://docker-saigon.github.io/post/Docker-Caveats/
======
zaroth
How did I miss
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PivpCKEiQOQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PivpCKEiQOQ)
the first time around? I thought it was submitted but it doesn't show up on
search.

userland proxy! just use openstack for all I care. wow, that was really
entertaining.

~~~
so0k
it seems the original video submission was removed from HN, I was looking
forward to an in-depth discussion of the issues raised as I think it is both
funny and brilliant. I hoped to achieve a discussion through this blog post :)

------
pmlnr
I guess this hurts too many feelings and turns out to be way too true, thus no
comments.

~~~
so0k
true in the way that "you should watch out for these issues when you deploy
Docker to production"?

the creator himself and everyone agree that containers are a way forward, but
you can't just jump on them and expect magic to happen.

I think the main reason for a lack of comments is the usage of a controversial
historical figure... (at least, that's why it can't be pushed through official
channels)

